# The Mouth of the Two Hearted River State Forest Campground #2 reopens



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

The Mouth of the Two Hearted River State Forest Campground #2, located in the Upper Peninsula's Luce County, has reopened. The campground was previously closed due to damage caused by the May Duck Lake Fire.

More...


----------

